# Replacement transformer for a broken CW-80?



## Smokinapankake (Sep 8, 2011)

Hello all, 

Christmas is around the corner. Many of us like to have trains around the tree. This has become a tradition in my family, starting with HO stuff on a platform, but a few years ago I came across a great deal (90 bux) on a True Value Hardware painted Lionel Pennsylvania Flyer set. Brand new, in the box, with a boxcar painted in special True Value livery. So I bought it and instantly became the coolest dad in the universe. 

We ran the set a couple of Christmases with great success and loads of fun for the kids and the family cat, until the bell/whistle button started acting up and then, one day, it quit. The CW-80 transformer no longer ran the train or the smoke or anything. I put a multimeter on the rails and got nothing. 

So I took it to my local Lionel dealer who informed me that they generally weren't serviceable. He then offered to sell me a new transformer to the tune of about 130 dollars. I told him I'd think about it. That was last year, just before Christmas. I think I'd like to replace the transformer but I don't want to spend that much money. We only run the train at Christmas; the rest of the year it stays safely packed away in the dry basement. 

I've been looking on ebay for some cheaper alternatives, but honestly, I know nothing about O gauge stuff. Will the older stuff work with my newer locomotive? It is new enough to come with Fast track, so I'm guessing it was made in the last 10 years or so.....

Any advice you guys can offer is greatly appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

The older transformers will run the train OK. Ones with whistle controls will make the whistle blow, but not the bell. There are some posts on this forum showing how to build a whistle/bell controller for the postwar transformers. These are not difficult to build, or you can buy a whiste/bell controller. A 1033 transformer should cost you about $20 in good shape or $5 if it needs work like replacing the power cord. This is a 90 watt transformer. A KW which has two train controls and a whistle control for both train controls will cost between $30 and $80 depending on condition. I picked up 3 of them for about $35 each and had to replace the power cords on all of them and do a little other work on them. KWs are 190 watts. IMHO, the KW is the most bang for the buck you can get.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Drop me a PM and I'll sell you a nice 1033 for $20, I have a number of them I've rebuilt. All have good power cords and working whistle rectifiers.

$130? Not on your life!


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

$20 for a good 1033 is a fair price.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I probably should sell the CW-80, the 1033's will last a lot longer!


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

As far as we know, the 1033s will last forever. The CW-80s? No one knows.
If they are designed properly, they should last a long time.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

You could buy a second train set for that price and a little more. Then you have a spare engine and tender. Not econimical but expansive toward something year round.


----------



## jreid (May 9, 2011)

The 1033 is linear, more apt to last forever, the CW80 probably has a shorter life expectancy. Old Tech isnt always a bad thing


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

As long as the wiper doesn't wear down in the 1033 from overuse, you can run it another 50 years.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ditto from me on the 1033 thumbs up. $20 is a fair price.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Also for just a loop under the tree you don't need a whole lot of power anyway.

$20 bucks with free shipping from John sounds great.:thumbsup:

$130 bucks! What was that for another CW80?! You can pick up one of those on e bay I seen them go for as low as $25 on e bay brand new.

Most likely it is the fuse that went we have a thread here on repairing it. 
You want us to find the thread? 
I will ask my magic fingers man look for it. TJ?

I got 2 CW80's and knock on wood have not had a problem with them.....yet.

Johns offer would be better if you don't want to try and fix it.


----------



## jreid (May 9, 2011)

You got another?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

jreid said:


> You got another?



Do you mean John with the 1033?


----------



## goraman (Aug 21, 2011)

I'll bet that CW80 could be fixed with the proper screw driver, a 8 amp fuse and some contact cleaner and a small pair of needle nose pliers in less than 10 min.

I believe there is a thread some ware here that points the way to the proper turn screw.


----------



## jreid (May 9, 2011)

yes the 1033


----------



## goraman (Aug 21, 2011)

The CW 80 has a 8 amp fuse inside,it has most likely fried due to an over load or derailment.(direct short)
As for the 3 buttons on top, most likely the spring contact has been bent,smashed or the contact is dirty or corroded. 
I would put bump toggle switches in there place if all else failed.


----------



## Smokinapankake (Sep 8, 2011)

I had thought it might be an internal fuse or something, but I don't have a correct bladed screwdriver to break into it (it uses the triangular shaped driver) and as soon as I saw that I lost interest. I'll prolly just replace it with the offer from Gunrunnerjohn. I've lost interest in fixing the CW-80; and there is that old school charm that interests me as well....

I normally will try to repair stuff but for the cheap prices I can hardly justify trying to find the right driver (this could mean driving from tool store to tool store), then finding some fuses (more driving and time) before finally getting it all back together. Time vs. money. My dad always said "you can spend either your time or your money - you decide". In this case the small outlay of money vs. time wins.

Thanks for all the input!


----------



## goraman (Aug 21, 2011)

Your screw driver can be found here,I all ready went through the trouble. 
http://www.amazon.com/Silverhill-ASD3T-Triangle-Head-Screwdriver/dp/B001F3FUBK
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=8479


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Just in case you have any "fix it" second thoughts, here's a recent thread on how to access the screws on a CW-80 ...

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=8479

TJ


----------

